# Baby with the hammer



## Kolan

Такая есть английская идиома... Дорогие форерос, как бы перевести её на русский не дословно, но точно и выразительно и хорошо б столь же компактно?

У меня, например, нет никаких идей.


----------



## kotlomoy

А что за идиома? Что-то типа "младенец с ружьем"?


----------



## Masha*

Может, это что-то вроде "ребенок со спичками"?


----------



## KSSLW

Как вам обезьяна с гранатой? Мне кажется это один из самых подходящих вариантов если правильно понимаю смысл фразы. Было бы замечательно если бы вы, Kolan, предоставили нам пример случая в котором можно использовать эту фразу.


----------



## Kolan

KSSLW said:


> Как вам обезьяна с гранатой? Мне кажется это один из самых подходящих вариантов если правильно понимаю смысл фразы. Было бы замечательно если бы вы, Kolan, предоставили нам пример случая в котором можно использовать эту фразу.


Мне приходил в голову "слон в посудной лавке"  (был похожий примерчик в одном американском контексте).


kotlomoy said:


> А что за идиома? Что-то типа "младенец с ружьем"?


*Beware the baby with the hammer…*
http://www.chandleraz.gov/commentary.aspx?CC_UID=104
Но это совсем, совсем не то... Ружьё куда опаснее молотка, если, конечно, речь идёт не о вазе, которую можно рассадить с успехом что из ружья, что из молотка.

 (The) *baby with the hammer* - представьте себе х-летнего мальчика (4-20), которому подарили слесарный набор ко дню рождения. Он вооружается настоящим молотком из набора, чем страшно горд, и теперь, как только завидит где-нибудь гвоздик, сразу загоняет его по шляпку (оставляя на мебели или в полу вмятину, которая его уже совершенно не волнует: главное - всем показать, как он умеет тюкать молоточком). Это буквально. 

Идиоматически таким может быть усердие молодого студента, выучившего, например, формулу приведённой стоимости и подставляющего в неё все попадающие в его поле зрения комбинации платежей (пример этот взят из задачки в американском учебника по корпоративным финансам, не буду рекламировать его авторов) - хотя проку от таких расчётов не может быть, т.к. на самом деле они гораздо сложнее (например, включают вероятности событий).  Или, знаете, если брать несколько шире, лёгкий административный зуд молодого начальства по наведению порядка, хотя порядок и так прекрасно существует сам по себе безо всяких начальственных усилий (и существовал до того), что ли... или, вообще, мелочное администрирование просто, чтобы напоминать, кто тут главный, хотя это и так все знают. Спалить, конечно, такой начальничек ничего не спалит, но всё же...   Тонко тут.





Masha* said:


> Может, это что-то вроде "ребенок со спичками"?


*Спички детям не игрушка*. Был такой плакатик из серии пожарной безопасности в советское время. Довольно близко.  Типа _ружья _или_ гранаты_, но не молотка.


----------



## Belarus

Когда у человека в руке молоток, все вокруг становится похожим на гвоздь.


----------



## Masha*

kolan said:


> *Спички детям не игрушка*. Был такой плакатик из серии пожарной безопасности в советское время. Довольно близко.  Типа _ружья _или_ гранаты_, но не молотка.


 
Дайте, пожалуйста, контекст. Подобрать один вариант на все случаи жизни очень редко бывает возможно


----------



## bravo7

Сумасшедший с топором.


----------



## se16teddy

Kolan said:


> Такая есть английская идиома


 
Is it really?  I haven't heard it before, and a look at Google suggests it is not very common.  I would say it is rather a metaphor or symbol used by one writer or speaker in one piece of writing or speech, and picked up a few others who read that writing or heard that speech.


----------



## Kolan

se16teddy said:


> Is it really? I haven't heard it before, and a look at Google suggests it is not very common. I would say it is rather a metaphor or symbol used by one writer or speaker in one piece of writing or speech, and picked up a few others who read that writing or heard that speech.


OK, it may be metaphor. While it may be not quite common, it's a good one. Some people with sense of humor would use it in conversation in order to be more indirect. I heard it a couple of times, and it was understood. If it needs to be translated in Russian, then, as you see, it cannot be literal, but Russian offers quite a few comparable metaphors mentioned above by our foreros, the closest and the most idiomatic one - a saying in the post #6. 

Again, if it is not in Google, it may be not exceptional on Internet and still existing.


----------



## Kolan

masha* said:


> Дайте, пожалуйста, контекст. Подобрать один вариант на все случаи жизни очень редко бывает возможно


Контекст, ну вот, например, с молодым усердным начальничком, новым надсмотрщиком. Ходит, применяет власть, чтобы все видели, как он может _гвоздики приколачивать_. И вроде бы прав, а только делу мешает.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

Навеянные тредом образы:
    - пионер с новеньким горном/барабаном,
    - ретивый лейтенант, желторотик в хрустящих галифе, 
    - манагер-выпускник ускоренных курсов,
     - идиот с отвёрткой





> Когда у человека в руке молоток, все вокруг становится похожим на гвоздь.


"Шуруп, забитый молотком, держится крепче, чем гвоздь, закрученный отвёрткой" .

  ps
Ещё мне сейчас придумалось дитя с мегафоном.


----------



## Kolan

tram-pam-pam said:


> пионер с новеньким горном/барабаном,
> - ретивый лейтенант, желторотик в хрустящих галифе,
> - манагер-выпускник ускоренных курсов,
> - идиот с отвёрткой"Шуруп, забитый молотком, держится крепче, чем гвоздь, закрученный отвёрткой" .
> ...дитя с мегафоном.


Видите ли, дорогая трам-пам-пам, наша жизнь даже ещё богаче на похожие примеры.


----------



## KSSLW

Ещё есть старое украинское выражение взятое из сказок: дурень со ступой


----------



## tram-pam-pam

ksslw said:


> Ещё есть старое украинское выражение взятое из сказок: дурень со ступой


Чисто механически напомнило мне другое выражение: [_носиться, как] дурень с писаной торбой_, хотя навряд ли имеет близкий смысл.


----------



## Kolan

Наводит, тем не менее, на более близкое по смыслу "_поставь/заставь дурака богу молиться..._".


----------

